# BluTooth for 01 325ci



## Flounder (Aug 10, 2019)

2 weeks ago I installed the Grom BT3 unit behind my dash in my 2001 BMW 325 ci. This is to provide Hands free calling and Bluetooth streaming of music. And cannot get it to work.

I have a Factory BMW Business CD, Harmon Kardon radio. It was factory wired for CD changer & phone, trunk & center console. But never had those components installed. It does not have Nav nor DSP. It has a CD button rather than a Mode button, but same location. 

I have checked all wiring/pin connections 6 times, I ended up T-splicing and soldering the Bus wire. I have paired, unpaired and repaired numerous times. 

The red light inside the unit comes on (steady), but I cannot get the music or phone to connect. For that matter it seems like there is no recognition of the Grom unit (or a CD changer) 

I reflashed the Grom BT3 unit firmware, following the Grom instructions to the letter, (several times) It still doesn’t work and the symptoms are the same. 

When I press the CD button (again- radio has CD button not Mode button). on the radio it displays “No Disc” then goes back to FM radio music. 

I have never ever seen “DISC 1 TRACK 1” on my factory car stereo. As listed in section “2.5 Testing the Operation” on page 4 of the “Grom-BT3 Bluetooth integration to factory car stereos Hands free calls, Wireless Bluetooth streaming manual, Rev. 2.1, Copyright Grom Audio 2014.

It seems the factory radio does not recognize the CD changer (which is what the Grom unit replicates to work). I have exhausted all effort with the Grom unit. Now I am wondering if it is the radio. 

I eferenced a BMW tech article on line which referenced the dealer “retrofitting” or “changing the vehicle order” so the factory Radio recognizes a CD changer. Does this need to be done to my factory radio? Again, it has the factory CD changer and phone wires installed but never tried units. Taylor BMW in Augusta Ga, didn’t have a clue as to what I was asking, and they won’t return my calls, email. 

Now what? I am stuck with my dash apart for 2 weeks. Any suggestions?
Thank you much!!!


----------



## Flounder (Aug 10, 2019)

I am new to this forum and not
sure if I am posting correctly. But my question is: 

On a 2001 325ci, do you need to ***8220;retrofit***8221; the BMW Business CD (Harmon Cardin) radio (or also referred to as vehicle sequence) to get it to recognize a CD changer? Mine is wired for a factory CD changer but never actually had one.


----------



## Flounder (Aug 10, 2019)

Does anyone have experience installing a Grom BT3 Bluetooth audio, hands free calling device in a 2001 E46? I have installed, have been troubleshooting trying to get the radio to recognize the Grom unit, to no avail. Wanting to see if anyone (outside of Manufacturer) has experience with this device. Thanks much!


----------



## joe.schoolfield (4 mo ago)

Did you ever find a solution? EXACT same issue on my Z3


----------

